# Liquid coming out of mouth when laying?



## Taratatou (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello!
This morning when I went to collect my eggs, i noticed that only my black chicken was outside of the coop.I know my white one is broody and likes to sit on eggs so i didn't get worried.When I opened the coop to collect the eggs. I saw my white one standing, all fluffed up and drooling (i know that chicken don't drool, but that gives you the idea of what was happening). I talked to her with a soft voice, she didn't move, she was looking at the ground,and then I heard a noise, looked like a mice noice, followed by "pop". I thought "okay, it's her time, she might be dying..."And then the same thing happenned again : the mice noise, the drooling and the pop. At this point i gently pusher her over to look : she layed 2 eggs ! And she was bleeding a little bit on them.Why was she drooling ? Is she getting sick? We are getting a rooster this weekend and i'm worried i'll have to quarentine longer is my white one is sick.Is it normal to lay 2 eggs in a day? I know it wasn't my black one's eggs because hers are green.Also, is it normal to bleed ? She lays X-large eggs and she's been bleeding a little bit on the eggs for a few days ( she doesn't lay every days so my "few days" is happening over a couple weeks).After she laid, she went back to her nomal life like nothing happened.She is 2 or 2.5 years old.Thank you !! And sorry for my english, i'm french lol


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Here's an article about drooling in chickens: Is your chicken drooling? Should you worry? | Animal Knowhow. Check her droppings for worms. I hope you can find what's wrong with her. I wish you all the best.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> Here's an article about drooling in chickens: Is your chicken drooling? Should you worry? | Animal Knowhow. Check her droppings for worms. I hope you can find what's wrong with her. I wish you all the best.


Awesome link, Abby!

@Taratatou if she laid two eggs one right after the other, one of those eggs was hung up. 

Do they get sunshine and does their feed include calcium?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks, Robin! 

How is she now?


----------

